# Local Company paying $50/hr for atvs



## velocicaur (Oct 10, 2007)

4-5 hour route. Have to be able to move atv, so a truck or some sort of trailer is required. Figure 80-100 hours, give or take on how the winter goes. So we're looking at 4-5000 dollars a year on average for a solid winter. 

I was thinking about subcontracting my atv out, and take about half of that amount. However, maybe I'll do it myself the first year just to see how it works. 

Never plowed with an atv before, been riding sport atvs for the last 15-20 years.

Thoughts?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

$50 an hour for an ATV seems like a really good rate. If it was me I would buy a decent sized ATV put nice plow with electric angle and lift.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

That's a great rate.. We don't pay anywhere near that for an ATV


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

Here in Denver, $50 is a great rate for a sub


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

A friend told me AFTER I sold my Grizzly that a guy was paying $50hr to do walks. I thought about it for a minute and then said, I'm making $200hr with a truck, I'm sure as heii not going to drive 30 miles with a trailer on the back of the truck to push snow for $50hr in the cold on a atv.


----------



## Kris1646 (Feb 8, 2008)

$50 won't get me out of bed. $65 for me when i started. Now everything is per push and salt.


----------

